# How do I Painting with thread?



## Jennstein (Aug 4, 2020)

I recently check the video someone trying to create cloud with water and oil. But surprise he using the thread for marker. How do I do that?


----------



## zeldaella (Jun 25, 2020)

Step 1: Materials Required
- Sewing thread
- Paint
- Drawing sheet
Step 2: Setting Up the Design
- Take a piece of twine/ thread and paint it in any color you like. You can also use more than one color. Make sure that the paint does not dry completely.
- Place the wet thread/ twine between the drawing sheet in any design you like. Leave one end of the thread coming out of the folded paper.

Step 3: Pulling the Thread
Further improvement: You may paint the thread in different color combinations along the length to achieve more exquisite designs.
Step 4: Voila - String Painting
https://www.youtube.com/user/MORENADIY/featured
Hope it can help you


----------



## zeldaella (Jun 25, 2020)

zeldaella said:


> Step 1: Materials Required
> - Sewing thread
> - Paint
> - Drawing sheet
> ...


If you're finding watercolor brush pens, I think this can help you https://artltdmag.com/best-watercolor-brush-pens/


----------

